# RecipeDB - WSA (Willamette Sparkling Ale)



## warrenlw63 (24/4/08)

WSA (Willamette Sparkling Ale)  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Just my own swing on Cooper's Sparkling Ale, not designed to clone it by any means. Simple but very enjoyable beer that's similar to the real thing.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann CaraWheat     0.5 kg Corn Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    5 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 25.2 IBU   Efficiency 90%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## lowtech (24/4/08)

When you say corn sugar, I take it that's dextrose.
Looks like it would be a loverly lighter style ale with plenty of fruity zing.
Nice work.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/4/08)

Yeah Lowtech. Plain old dex.  

Warren -


----------



## geoffi (24/4/08)

Uncanny. I recently made something very similar, although I used a MO/pils/wheat combo. Amazing how fruity the Willamette seems in a beer like this.


----------



## maltdog (27/8/08)

Warren, The 1000mls of coopers in your recipe, is that straight into the fermenter or doe,s it need to be propagated first? 
Ta, Maltdog


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/8/08)

Maltdog

It's a one litre starter of recultured Coopers Sparkling Ale yeast.

I pitch the dregs of a longneck of CSA into a 500ml starter, when that's fermented out I step it up to a litre and usually pitch to the main wort the day after or when high krausen is observed in the starter.

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto (27/8/08)

Did something similar after chatting to Wazza about Williamette.

Recipe: 71 English Pale Ale
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.84 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 10.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 90.00 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
26.00 gm Target [9.10 %] (60 min) Hops 25.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) 

Drained the keg in record time, its such a simple beer but oh so tasty. :icon_drool2:


----------

